# Good place to buy a SRT



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

I know, they're the ugly h-word but the G/F loves em. I want to get one. Help me out.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

www.aquabid.com is your best bet


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Nathan43 said:


> www.aquabid.com is your best bet


checked there with no luck today. Everything is large... I want one to raise. 

Found a cool looking SB SRT


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

That one looks awesome, if you want cheap and small, check these sites out.
http://aquaticwonderland.com/11.html
http://flowerhornsfrombeyond.com/flower ... -sale.html


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Just buy some red texas fry for relatively cheap and I'm sure you'll get some that fade all the way.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Not like the picture above


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Ya we just missed it Bkeen. The 2 sites listed by Nathan just had them . The first one had them for $18 each (on sale) the second site had them for $35 each. They are sold out now accept for the short body kind. I'm not sure I really like them over the regular kind. Although that pic makes me think twice about short body SRTs. I am still looking just like you. I am almost ready for one with my new 70g tank set up. I wish I would have bought one of those at $18 and put it in a 10g holding tank until I was ready. If you find anything please let me know as I will you. My last hope is Barb aka heylady.  Come on Barb!...ah ....no pressure! :lol:


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well... That photo is either shopped or he is using a pink light look at the holes in the divider I'm sure it's color isn't nearly that red in person.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

lil mama said:



> Ya we just missed it Bkeen. The 2 sites listed by Nathan just had them . The first one had them for $18 each (on sale) the second site had them for $35 each. They are sold out now accept for the short body kind. I'm not sure I really like them over the regular kind. Although that pic makes me think twice about short body SRTs. I am still looking just like you. I am almost ready for one with my new 70g tank set up. I wish I would have bought one of those at $18 and put it in a 10g holding tank until I was ready. If you find anything please let me know as I will you. My last hope is Barb aka heylady.  Come on Barb!...ah ....no pressure! :lol:


Awesome! I want a regular one not the SB. Like you said, let me know if you find anything and I'll do the same!!!

You rock Lil Mama


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

http://www.kntfarm.com/kntstore/index.php has some nice stock if they ship to where you live. they are located in Thailand so it is touch and go.

www.aquaticwonderland.com occasionally has SRT. usually decent looking to. (already mentioned)

www.flowerhornsfrombeyond.com occasionally as well (already mentioned)

http://bluestarfh.weebly.com/ also occasionally has one or 2.

www.aquabid.com is not bad but you gotta be careful who you buy from and usually they are bigger.

between those 5 you should be able to find something within a few weeks.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a local guy who can ship them in from Thailand/breeder.
He told me $225(shipping included) for a 7" male really nice color too.
I'll post a pic so you guys can see when I get to my comp.

I'm also going to pick up 6 juvies from a local breeder.
They're FH X SRT fry. I'll post a pic of the parents.
He has a pretty female srt(mom) I'm considering as well.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the SRT I'm considering right now:










Here's the mom:



















Here's red papa:










Sorry I'm trying to do this on my BB Bold.
:lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I really like that short bodied one!! Wow!! :drooling:

Don't worry Liz, I'm still on the lookout!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Barb!

LOL you rock too Bkeen!

LG that is a gorgeous SRT :drooling:  How well do they ship from Thailand? How long does it take? I don't know if I can afford $225 right now. That fish makes me want one even worse now!!!!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorgeous fish indeed!

It's so hard to decide what to buy, because I want one to fade all the way with lots of pearling, but I want a juvy to raise up, and they're going to be a gamble.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

And that's exactly the problem  you get them as juvies thinking they have lots of potential and then well, they might not turn out how you want them too. Like my own. I do believe that although he's a red texas he won't be a super red. And that his "flowerline" will be permanent. I mean, I could be wrong but I don't see that flowerline fading at all. And although he's red, it's not that intense red. I don't know, maybe I'm too impatient and he will peel but somehow I'm thinking perhaps not. Which is fine, I'm already attached to the little guy you know? But boy I'd really love to have a real intense SRT!! And for some reason I really like the short body


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well. Julie from www.flowerhornsfrombeyond.com is having a little sale on red texas fry right now on www.flowerhorncraze.com

now, in saying this, it is not guaranteed that what you purchase will fade into SRT, so buy as many as feasible and hope for the best


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree that with fry it's alway a gamble.
That's why I'm going to try with those FH X SRT fry.
If I get the mom I may try to breed the two to try for SRT fry.

I have to get all the details but the deal is in the works.
$225 CAN. Is **** good IMO.



lil mama said:


> Thanks Barb!
> 
> LOL you rock too Bkeen!
> 
> LG that is a gorgeous SRT :drooling:  How well do they ship from Thailand? How long does it take? I don't know if I can afford $225 right now. That fish makes me want one even worse now!!!!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That SRT is awesome, it's worth $225 easy. That kind of color is so sweet. I'm going to have to get the money together because that is waht I want


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

What do you think of this one?










He's around 8", he's local only like mins away from my place.
Do you think he's worth $20?
Does he have any features that make him worthy?
I have dibs on him, but really like the one coming from Thailand.

Sorry for the questions.
I know nothing about SRT/RT's & I know you guys know what to look for.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

$20 bux???????????????? jump on it now unless you meant $200!!!!!!!!! If anything buy him for 20 and sell him off for $100... lol


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah $20. Was supposed to get him today,but have to wait until tomorrow.
I was thinking about doing that if he has a bad attitude.
What are their temperments like?
Ok with cons,FM,FH(small),blue acara?



gage said:


> $20 bux???????????????? jump on it now unless you meant $200!!!!!!!!! If anything buy him for 20 and sell him off for $100... lol


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I openly confess I donâ€™t know a darn thing about the quality scale amongst Super Red Texas, Flowerhorns, etc, etcâ€¦

So ignoring any thoughts I have with hybridsâ€¦ and just going on what I think â€œlooks coolâ€


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm getting the 1 that's $225, its the same fish just different shots.
The 1 for $20 is just another local fish I thought was cool looking for $20.
I don't want to dish out $500 for a fish right now.
I'd rather buy some more power tools. 
I'll settle for $225 + $20 & still have $$$ for a few tools too.
We don't see many SRT/RT's around here.
The fry I'm getting are going to be a gamble, but I luv how the parents look.
I hope the fathers genes are stronger than mothers.

Hybrids... You never know what you're going to get.
:lol:

I thought SRT's were the ones that faded.
I guess the name "Super Red Texas" is a lttle misleading.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

In the pics that Toby H posted, the first one I'd probably pass on. The others though...oh yeah I'd buy one if I had the money especially the 5th one down :drooling:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

You know they have special light bulbs that you can get to make your SRT seem very red. This is what I'd do....
fish #1 $20 ppphhh! If I had the tank space I'd snag him in a second!
fish #2 & #3 (the same fish) $225 includes shipping I'd sell a Hummel (or 2) to get that guy. If you note his pearl spotting goes all the way around on the front of his head or hopefully his kok. His color is amazing and real.
fish #4 Is gorgeous but I bet that's not his real color, it's probably lighting. Still a beautiful fish.
fish #5 What can I say? OMG I want that!
fish #6 His pearl spotting doesn't go on to his head. His color is really nice though.
Under the right lighting that first fish could almost look as colorful as that last fish.
:drooling: :drooling: I want an SRT!!!!! :drooling: :drooling:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Is #2 & #3 that I posted above the same fish? Based on the post Leucistic Guy made on page one, one is for sale and the other is the mother of the one for sale...

Also based on comparing size of the fish to the size of the ahand holding the fish... it seems #3 is larger than #2...

Also #2 has a lot more white/pearling and #3 has more red... The gill plates is where this is the most noticable, but it reflects in the body and dorsal & anal fin as well...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Toby, one thing you need to understand is the last 2nd and 3rd last pictures are $1000+ fish... and the last one is a $500 fish... the last 3 are also photoshopped... you can see the light blurring starting to take effect, and the LFS one has a ton more potential then what is shown when in the LFS

the second one you posted is a decent looking specimen, but SRT do tend to fade out color with age much like some Midas/RD, so may end up looking like the first one anyways.

honestly, no matter what your decision... feed as much beta carotene and astaxanthin (found in Krill, I recommend frozen) and it will keep your fish as red as can be.

from what I can tell the first fish does have a bit of potential to be redder, but I have not seen this fish in person so I cannot tell potential for sure.

for 20 bux I'd give the first fish a chance, you will never find an SRT like that for less then 100-200 again.

expensive ones will always be available... cheap ones will not.


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

The guy sold the $20 fish on me.
No big deal really, it just funny how defensive he got when I told him he had bad business ethics.
Was supposed to get it friday morning but he had affairs to attented to & had to close shop.
I was going to go after work yesterday but found out he sold it.
I just really wanted to rescue this fish. Not to worry tho the nicer one is still available.
I seen a nice green texas that caught my eye.Maybe I'll try to breed some SRT's myself.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

That is pretty low to promise and then go back on your word. Sorry to hear that LG. So you going to get the one in pic #2? That's a really nice fish. I would buy it in a second. Good luck with that


----------



## Leucistic Guy (Jul 8, 2009)

His excuse was I did't ask him to hold it & a bunch of other BS.
He didn't even offer an apology.
He says I don't owe you anything.
All I was asking for was an apology not cash or another fish.

People like him make people like us look bad.
Just in it for the quick buck & not in it for the hobby.
I was ready to bring him a bunch of people to purchase food for their dogs too.
Word of mouth travels quickly around here.

This guy sells arrowanas for a living to ppl who don't realize how big they get.
He sells food & other stuff to supplement his income I guess.
Who knows, all I know he was cool until I let him know he was wrong to do what he did,& was quite rude when I called him out on a local forum.
I never bashed him I just let him know he was wrong & had very bad business ethics.
I guess the truth does hurt.

PM me if you want to avoid this guy. I've seen his ad around.

Sorry for the rant...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

The rant is ok don't worry about it. I would have been mad too. Some people really suck! Ya I stopped buying food and supplies from a local LFS here because the lady was so rude all the time. A new store opened up and now I give them all my business. I live in a small town and word travels fast around here too. Treat some one nice and no one hears about it, treat some one bad and every one hears about it.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Infinite Aquatics under monsterfishkeepers.com classifieds - he just had some 2" for $50 a peice...charges $130 for shipping though. Airport to airport.


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

Toby_H said:


> I openly confess I donâ€™t know a darn thing about the quality scale amongst Super Red Texas, Flowerhorns, etc, etcâ€¦
> 
> So ignoring any thoughts I have with hybridsâ€¦ and just going on what I think â€œlooks coolâ€


----------

